# Showjumping in Summer 2013, Perth



## zzzzz (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Guys!!
Does anyone know any junior/not-very-high show jumping events for January 2013? I'm showing a green horse and don't want to push my luck with big jumps at his first event. And in Perth/surrounding areas, i am not particularly up for going to a little event in Brisbane or something.

So yea, Show Jumping Events January 2013 (Perth)?

Thanks Darlings


----------



## angieh90 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi! Have a look on stockyard.net - Perth based forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

